# Anyone else here own an incredible STI GP6?



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

*I have owned a lot of pistols over the years, but my STI GP6 was the best purchase I've ever made.

Does anyone here know about them, or own one too?*


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

When I was looking into getting a full size 9mm it was definitely on the top of my list. Had a vary nice overall feel and weight, decent trigger, has a similar rotational lock up system like the px4, and the price point isn't bad at all. But when it came down to it... ended up getting another .45:mrgreen: It's still on the list though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I live in TX where STI is at, and I think I've only seen one of these in person, since they came out. 

STI doesn't seem to have many shops that carry their goods


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I live in TX where STI is at, and I think I've only seen one of these in person, since they came out.
> 
> STI doesn't seem to have many shops that carry their goods


Right, you can only get one thru them...or order one from Dawson Precision...Price is better at Dawson, they will ship to any FFL.
I promise you that you will not be sorry if you order one~!!
GRAND POWER K100 reialibility test.wmv - YouTube

I see that Dawson currently only hase the GP6's little brother in now...called the GP5
www.dawsonprecision.com FIREARMS:STI Pistols:GP5 / GP6 Category


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

daddySEAL said:


> *I have owned a lot of pistols over the years, but my STI GP6 was the best purchase I've ever made.
> 
> Does anyone here know about them, or own one too?*


you bought one without knowing anything about them!!!
that was a leap!
which gun magazine article did you read that talked you into buying something that you did no personnal research on?


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Buying and any STI gun unseen is not so much a leap of faith as it is a sure thing.


----------

